# Woodworm



## Jaws

Would you buy a violin that had got woodworm?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

My first question: Where was the violin kept for it to get woodworm???

Second: If the violin was very good surely there are ways to get rid of it? Not that it would be very good after having got woodworm but anyways...

I've never heard of a violin getting woodworm, but I have had trouble with a bug that eats through the hair of bows.


----------



## Jaws

MaestroViolinist said:


> My first question: Where was the violin kept for it to get woodworm???
> 
> Second: If the violin was very good surely there are ways to get rid of it? Not that it would be very good after having got woodworm but anyways...
> 
> I've never heard of a violin getting woodworm, but I have had trouble with a bug that eats through the hair of bows.


Someone gave me one once that had been kept in a loft. The violin was half eaten by the time I got it.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Jaws said:


> Someone gave me one once that had been kept in a loft. The violin was half eaten by the time I got it.


Well, you should always check an instrument before you buy it anyway. Oh wait, you were given it...

In that case (it being half eaten) I wouldn't buy the violin!


----------



## Jaws

The thing that eats bow hairs is usually the same as the one that eats carpets. At least it is here in the UK.


----------

